# plant I.D. again



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

can some one i.d. this plant, its growing around my garden fence has a small blue flower, has seed in middle very harry, has been around since may. can't figure this one out, haven't seen any bee's on it but bumble bees have been on it. i'm way down here in south Mississippi, any ideas?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

looks like Ipomoea hederacea var. integriuscula (entireleaf Blue Morningglory) to me.


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like clematis, based on the seed head.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

i looked at both on Wikipedia, but did not see any similarity, they are very harry seeds, and have very small little blue flowers.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok. I can say it is in the family Convolvulaceae which is commonly known as the morning glory family. 

Below are a few of the more common genera of the family. The next level down is the species of which their are thousands of choices in this large family. 

Calystegia
Convolvulus
Ipomoea
Merremia
Rivea
Astripomoea
Operculina
Stictocardia
Argyreia
Lepistemon

Happy hunting!


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

o.k 
i have spent 6 hrs trying to find this under morning glory, and many different subspecies, but still haven't seen it. has anyone seen a vine plant like this. i guess it doesn't matter, i was going to rip it up unless it was a good bee vine.:waiting:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The seed pods look like clematis seed pods. What do the flowers look like? Do you have a photo of the flowers?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

You didn't find anything similar in the morning glory family?

I think Walliebee is right as to family. Some photos of flowers would be nice!! I usually "don't do" southern plants  but take a look at this one and see what you think.

Hairy clustervine [_Jacquemontia tamnifolia_]. > http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=JATA

Southeastern flora: This one shows the flower head after it has gone to seed. > http://www.southeasternflora.com/view_flora.asp?plantid=151#

Vines of Mississippi by Joe MacGown shows three Clematis, but none look like your plant. Nice drawings! Interesting that the flower heads look similar to Clematis but Clematis belongs to the buttercups, [_Ranunculaceae} > _http://mississippientomologicalmuseum.org.msstate.edu//Vines/MS.vines.htm Click on the plant names.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

That looks good to me Oldbee! Good work! It is shown as growing in NC, but I can say that I've never come across it.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

yep thats it old bee,

i think, the flowers are not as big, but we have been in a drought down here. im pretty sure thats it, i will try and post a flower pic, they are not blooming, but the seeds are in there. are they good bee plants? it grows every year i grow my garden, and no other time! weird, the flowers are on the top of the seed pods but very small, well not on very top but to the side, and not off the stem.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

new pics, 

yes it is the hairy cluster vine, thanks ya'll, this is the best place, are they any good for bee's?


























not a flower, but a little bug!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice pics. I have never seen honeybees work anything in this group of plants.


----------

